# weak 730 loader



## sbarrett (Sep 5, 2018)

Having some problems with the 730 loader on my 1967 ford 3400. the loader is very weak,and when trying to pick the front end up with the lift cylinders, it makes a lot of noise and rattles the hoses. when i had the loader off for front axle repair, i installed new drive components and a new splined shaft and orings and a new seal in the pump. the inside of the pump was very clean and the vains appeared to be in very good shape.i just had the control valve resealed at a local hydraulic shop because of aggravating leaks. the loader is very fast in all directions, but is very weak.i hooked a chain and a 4 foot harrow to the front bucket, which i geuss weighs about 400 lbs. and it would barely get it off the ground,while making a lot of noise. is it possible to check pressure at one of the cylinders,most of what i have read says put a gauge at the control valve inlet,but that is hard-lined there and would be almost impossible to get a gauge in there.any advice or information would be greatly appreciated. thanks, Steve


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello Steve. Yes you can put a gauge at one of the cylinder hoses. A T and a 3000 PSI gauge have a helper rune the controls while you watch the gauge. If you put the gauge on the top port max out the cylinder in the down position. You should get about 2500 PSI. Do the same on a bucket cylinder and compare . And if the same that would mean the cylinders are good and if pressure is low I would suspect the relief valve is faulty. I never rely looked on my 730 but the pressure relief valve might be adjustable. Maybe one of the other members will have an idea. Good luck


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check your diverter valve on the tractor to de sure it is not partially open/closed, it is the valve with the knob and it pushes and pulls.

If that is good to go, the relief valve for the loader is the tube that sets back on the control valve side. It does have a single shim and normally three spacers behind the spring. Usually on that unit it is the poppet O ring that fails. You will find a diagram on the New Holland parts diagrams: https://partstore.agriculture.newho...b3b8f90d99a11dd51425cad94743c&sl=EN&currency=


----------



## sbarrett (Sep 5, 2018)

thanks guys for the replies,i will try plumbing in a gauge and see what i have, as far as the diverter valve being an issue,my tractor does not have one,my loader is run by a seperate pump driven by the front crankshaft pulley, thanks again Steve


----------



## sbarrett (Sep 5, 2018)

well i finally got a gauge hooked up to test the pressure, both the loader and bucket cylinders both show about 1300 to 1500 psi when you max out the travel,kinda hard to tell the exact amount because when it relieves,and the shuttering starts, the needle fluctuates very badly.my relief valve is up on top of the control valve and is easy to get to,so i took it out for a look. the diagram on new holland shows 3 spacers with the poppet, mine had 5, i wonder what that is all about,it also shows the shims to adjust pressure,but mine had none,any guidance would be appreciated, thanks for looking, Steve


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Bring the valve back to the HYD shop that rebuilt it. They did not do a proper bench test to adjust the relief valve.


----------



## sbarrett (Sep 5, 2018)

i agree, i will call them tomorrow.


----------



## Josh3400 (Aug 21, 2020)

RC, that link is now dead. Can you confirm if your advice was for the 19-512 frame, less float?
I have a similar issue, FEL lost power over time though. It currently can't lift the front end. I suspect the relief valve, but I can't find anything missing or extra on disassembly.
Thanks


----------

